# 23krs Tow Vehicle Advice



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

does anyone have a 23krs and if so could you tow this with a 1500 dodge van, full size


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I like to ask you a few questions to get a better idea if your 1500 (1/2 ton) dodge fullsize van can safly tow a 23krs. What engine and rear gearing are in your van? What is the wheelbase of your van? What are you planning on storing in the TT when towing (ie) street bike / quad / dirt bike / dressed out cruser. James


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

GarethsDad said:


> I like to ask you a few questions to get a better idea if your 1500 (1/2 ton) dodge fullsize van can safly tow a 23krs. What engine and rear gearing are in your van? What is the wheelbase of your van? What are you planning on storing in the TT when towing (ie) street bike / quad / dirt bike / dressed out cruser. James


1. engine is 318 v-8 5.2
2. Gearing is 3.55
3. wheel base 127"
4. yamaha 650 weight is 580lb
Vehicle claims to be able to handle 6750lb
it has a class 5 hitch
Any info will help Thanks


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Coming from an old school Mopar guy, you are gonna be real unhappy with the 318 and 3.55's towing that Roo. The tongue weight, after you load the Roo's cargo room with the Yamaha and other stuff, might well cause your van to sit way low in back as well (likely exceeding vehicle payload). You are probably going to exceed the tow rating as well. Our '07 23RS is around 7k loaded. A loaded 'Roo will be heavier.

-CC


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We towed our fully loaded Roo (2 full sized dirt bikes (460 lbs), water, etc) with an 02 F150 for about 7 months.

The tongue weight exceeded what our hitch was rated for and the trips we take (lots of mountains) were slow and stressful, so we upgraded our vehicle.

Will it pull it - yes! Will you be happy with it? Probably not for long.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm a strong advocate for towing with a half ton.....BUT.......don't go by the trailer manufacturers weight and don't believe the vehicles towing capacity stated by the manufacturer. My half ton Ford SuperCrew with the 5.4 has a tow package and I've upgraded the shocks and tires. Tow capacity stated is 8400........maybe on the flat with a tailwind. My trailers weight is 3800 dry. Add all the optional stuff plus personal stuff and I'm well over 5000. Truck pulls it very well until you hit that long uphill grade. 
We got stopped in the middle of such a grade due to an accident. After clearing the scene at almost zero MPH we were grinding along with the 18 wheelers waiting for the tranny to blow. We did, surprisingly, top that hill at 45 MPH, but was sweating it the whole time. Later pulling a grade up to our favorite campground on Mingus Mountain we were at 10-12 MPH for several miles, again waiting for the trans to blow, but we made it. 
I guess that my thoughts are that under PERFECT conditions a half ton can do most anything. It's the unexpected conditions that test your selection of tow vehicle.
We expect to get a larger TT or a Fiver in the future as we are reaching retirement age and wish to travel more and spend more time at each location. Having more room is always a plus. Long story made short: I'm pursuing a crewcab F350 Powerstroke or a Ram 3500 Cummins dually. It's a HUGE overkill for our present TT, but we will all ready have the TV for our next TT or Fiver. One expense at a time.
Just listen to the others on this site.......they tend to be correct.
Happy camping and safe towing.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

The 3.55 gear is going to kill you. You might as well turn off overdrive and get ready for 2800+ rpm @ 45mph on a 6%grade.
Had the truck with the 5.9. It was good in level country. But get to Hill and dale country, shoot. I was lucky if the wind was at my back and could get 8 miles per gallon. I had enough motor, but the gearing was bad for pulling.
That 3.55 gear is for unloaded cruising down the interstate, 70mph @ 2000 RPM, if I remember correctly.

Had to go diesel for the hills. Get the LT tires too. That 'P' rating won't feel right with all that flex in the sidewall.
sorry to rain on your parade.


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you who all replied a few months back. we did go in the mountains and were lucky to hit 30 mph up hill and that was with the heat on high to cool the engine. Not fun when it was in the 90's outside. We now brought a F-250 Diesel so I look forward to next years trips.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

kanpers said:


> Thank you who all replied a few months back. we did go in the mountains and were lucky to hit 30 mph up hill and that was with the heat on high to cool the engine. Not fun when it was in the 90's outside. We now brought a F-250 Diesel so I look forward to next years trips.


Have you towed with then new vehicle? You won't even know you have a trailer.

Congrats on both of your new "toys" and to the Website!!!

ANy pictures of the new "Rigs"


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

You will love pulling the roo with the diesel - that is what we moved too and even going over some really steep passes, we hardly know it is there!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new truck - you will love it compared to your old van. Don't hesitate to show us some pics of your new rig!

-CC


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

truck photo is my aviator pic. by the way Love the roo camper, by far the best camper we have had and its #8 for us. traveled to the blue ridge mountain area this past summer and having the ablility to bring the bike along was unbelievable. couldn't have seen the mountains and area the way we did without hauling the motorcycle with put on over 500 miles. we were on the road for a week four states and never disconnected the tow vehicle. Hoping to find some bike/camping outing to ride along on next summer.Email me


----------

